# western trainers sure are mean around here



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

****! When I first decided I was going to switch from english to western I received pretty much the same responses...And I HAVE a QH! LOL... Welcome to my world!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

wow.....there rude! good luck with the trainer you booked jarred to see. hope it goes well


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

farmpony - wow! i probably would have been no better off with a qh then lol 

ginger - yes! very rude. i think they were more scared of their reputation being in tatters if they couldnt do it lol the trainer i found has previously trained tb's, stock horses and a couple of non descripts how to rein and hes more than confident he can do the same with jarred. 

this is where he is going to go. looking around his site gives me the feeling that this definitely is where my boy needs to go 
http://www.freewebs.com/rockinjperformancehorses/index.htm


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Im glad you found a good person...im guessing that the other trainers wanted a QH so that they can show them at AQHA shows and get their name out and charge you more $$$$....I would give them the time of day either.

I think this guy seems very nice and is a real person so to speak. He is doing a clinic that all of the money raised wil go to a show that is raising money for breast cancer. that is really awsome in itself. I know some trainers that it is all about the money. I hope that everything works out!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Jazzy, I'm so glad you found someone to work with!
I also like that he said " he really couldnt call himself a trainer if he couldnt teach his discipline to any horse"
I think that is so true!

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## 5087 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well that sure was blunt. Can't believe how people are ignorant sometimes. Hell, you can do barrel racing with a percheron! 

I'm glad you didn't give up on trying western because of those goons. Keep in touch, please? I'd like to know your thoughts on western once you've tried it.

I wish you luck and a lot of fun on this new journey!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Glad you found someone with an open mind. I have a friend who does cowboy mounted shooting on a Peruvian Paso. She gets grief all the time too. She dresses up as a native american too instead of the cowboy gear they are suppose to wear. I believe you should do what you want, how you want and where you want as long as your horse is healthy and willing.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> Im glad you found a good person...im guessing that the other trainers wanted a qh so that they can show them at aqha shows and get their name out and charge you more $$$$....I would give them the time of day either.
> 
> I think this guy seems very nice and is a real person so to speak. He is doing a clinic that all of the money raised wil go to a show that is raising money for breast cancer. that is really awsome in itself. I know some trainers that it is all about the money. I hope that everything works out!!!


very true  that also appealed to me when i went through the site. 

appy - it is so very true. training a certain discipline shouldnt be about training a breed of horse it should just be about training the horse itself

EET - im sure ill let everyone on here now just how it all goes  its all very exciting 

Vida - exactly! ive never been the kind of person to not do something because its not the 'in thing'. i strive to be as different as possible as often as possible


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

At state fair last year there was a girl on a really cute buckskin Morgan cross. She could only ride in open classes because it was an AQHA show, but there was a class (an open class) where the riders competed in 5 events. English under saddle, over fences, western pleasure, barrels, and reigning. The one that had the highest points at the end one like $500. Anyway, all the other horses in this event were QH's. This girl did OK in the english classes and so-so in barrels and then she absolutely kicked butt in the western pleasure and hands down won the reigning class... and she was on a morgan, PONY at that!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

thats awesome  it just goes to show doesnt it


----------



## TheEquestrianThespian (Sep 30, 2008)

Ack! Mean people are so not cool. I've had my fair share of being laughed at - my old guy was a QH and I wanted to jump (I have seen a lot of jumping QH's, too) and I was told I shouldn't. It's their loss, anyway. Glad you found someone nice! I hope it works out for ya :]

peace&love


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ohmygoodness. I live in the western world on the QH level. The trainers are very rude, western trainers are very conservative and very close minding about training anything other then QH's or Arabs to do reining. Its just the business is for yah.


----------



## TheEquestrianThespian (Sep 30, 2008)

Not all Western trainers are mean, though! I personally love my trainer, a few others I've worked with have all been incredibly nice and helpful.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Quarter Horse people can be very ignorant! I know, I breed them! :wink: Alot of trainers around here won't take a horse unless it has the "In" bloodlines. Our stud is cutting and foundation bred and alot of reining trainers didn't want to take him because of that!

Just curious how come you've decided to switch to western?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello All! Jazzy I am shocked that you had such a hard time. Did you try Scott Sutton??? He is really a great guy and i think that he is still in Caboolture


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh boy, that's sounds so strange. Around here all trainers will work with any breed (well, I know some don't take problem horses, but that's whole other story). Anyway, I'm glad you found the good one who can train him!


----------



## Tracy (Dec 2, 2008)

lol i got a good response from my new western trainer about my thoroughbred going from being a hunter/jumper to western and she had seen me ride him a couple of times and she actually said that for a thoroughbred he's got a pretty nice jog lol so my horse has potential so i'm happy  I can't wait to further our training


----------



## TXHorseLaw (Nov 20, 2008)

I can see this reply from trainers who earn their living at world-level Quarter Horse shows because every client and horse is either going to help them rise even further and promote their business, or not. And at this level, although it's discouraging, they rarely work with horses they don't see as pretty likely high-placers (without too much work). 

I've had high-level trainers tell me that I shouldn't spend my money having them train a horse because the horse isn't going to do well enough to justify the expense. I know it's offensive sometimes, but I'm finally at the point where I appreciate the honesty. Sometimes they call me and tell me to pick up the horse in 60 days, and sometimes it stays there a year. My favorite trainer (who is consistently at the top in AQHA and NRHA) says that if every month's training bill isn't going to add twice that amount, in value, to my horse, then he won't keep it there. That pretty much always happens during the first 90 days, but after that, it's a 'business decision.' 

I actually respect him more for his advice because he keeps turning out to be right. Even when I am very hopeful that a horse can do more than he thinks, he seems to be right every time. He has a much better eye and a more 'business-like' attitude than I do at times. So sometimes I swallow my pride and move on ... and try to learn from the experience and refine my own judgment and eye as well. 

But if you're not working with trainers at the very top, they should indeed be able to work with almost any horse you bring them, and they should be willing to school you as well, as your horse advances. It sounds like you have found just the right person. Congrats!

Keep us posted and good luck. Have fun!!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

your lucky that a trainer didnt take you for your money. When i first started in the cutting world i had a arab/morgan gelding(16.1H) that i wanted to try cutting with. The first trainer seen me comin i tell ya! He charged us $800 a month and this guy lived 3 hours away. I was in high school at this point so every weekend i would drive down there by my self and stay there for the weekend adn ride my horse. When i got there my horse would be tied and waiting for me. But he would be panting...breathing like he just finished running a marathon and covered in sweat. I was not happy with the training that was going on...well the lack of training i should say. My horse didnt see cows the entire time he was there. I woudl always return home and tell my mom that we needed to pull Sparky from that trainer and find some were else for him to go. She never beleived me. At this time i was working for a cutting horse trainer in my home town who was to busy so could not work with Sparky. Well i was riding her stud and showing the entire time and was getting very used to the cutting world. Finally me and her jumped in the truck and trailer and took him home. I was at a stallion fair the month later and watched his man do a cutting run on a morgan stallion. I went to see him the following weekend and fell in love with his training. Sparky was at his place for 2 months and we were winning all our classes. O trust me i got laughed at! I was the only teenager...the only horse that wasnt a QH. and Sparky was not built to do it! But we kicked butt...goes to show that any horse can do any thing! Sparky now is my moms trail horse..


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

BTW...Sparky is the horse im on in my avator.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I think their attitude stinks.

I do agree with the in the sense that they MAY be thinking - that you CAN do reining with a WB, but if you wanted to compete big time, I don't think you could ever win BIG in a open class, because their conformation just doesn't allow for it like the QH's and Arabs.

But I do agree you can teach a WB reining. And he can be good at it, and you can have fun with it. So long as you're not looking at trying to win at the Worlds.

I've got Arabians and Reining and Cutting is my thing as well, and I suspect that they'd probably laugh at me as well, though Arabs are proving themselves as worthy working western horses.

I'd take any horse for training for anything, but I would be straight up about your prospects for going far with it. But as long as you're having fun, that's what matters.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

My father is a Quarter Horse western trainer, and I can say from his point of view that some trainers were not made to train breeds that you typically don't find in the Western world. Quarter Horses and Warmbloods have completely different temperments and may act differently. Not to mention, a Warmblood may respond a whole lot different than your typical stock horse.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

hi all, I am not sure that Jazzy was trying to put down Western trainers in general - just the ones that she spoke with that all but told her she was stupid for even thinking trying to take Jarred into the reining world. I am quite sure that he is capable of the sport and i think that you should perservere Jazzy.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with you Tennessee, and Lane.

She was just referring to the ones she spoke with, I believe. 

And yes, Tennesse, I totally agree, for the simple fact that I know you can't train the typical Arabian like you can a Quarter Horse. They think and act totally different, and I've seen lots of Arabs just lose it because of "cowboy" training, whereas a Quarter Horse is more mentally capable of dealing with it.


----------



## hey little lady 123 (Dec 6, 2008)

thats to bad that your trainer is mean 
i dont ride but i love horses


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

Breed just has nothing to do with training. You can't ride papers. It should make no difference what the breed of horse, or if he is registered, rather the relationship the rider has with the animal.
I ride a 14.3 HH Canadian. He moves a bit different in the front end than most horses out there and is quite a stout animal. No one would think English disipline when looking at him. I placed quite well in english flat classes, equitation classes, hack classes, and at the end of the year I had him jumping 3'! Not what most would expect from a short heavy horse. He does quite well in the western pleasure stuff, the reining classes, trail, barrels, etc. I have started him under harness for driving classes. We have a very good horse/handler relationship and the training follows that. I am now working on some trick stuff with him. I want to have him bow on command while I'm mounted. It's coming along fairly well.
Any breed of horse can do anything. Some are just the 'norm' for that disipline and some are a surprise. I think it makes for a more interesting class to watch. If they are all the same breed and shape, things get a bit boring when you are a spectator for sure.
Papers can't be ridden and a good horse has no color.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

wow! i didnt even know people were still posting in here

to clear up any confusion i wasnt saying ALL western trainers are mean. i was referring to the ones i called. thats why i called the thread 'western trainers sure are mean AROUND HERE'. i was laughed at, ridiculed, told i didnt know what i was talking about amongst other things which is not a good way to be treated. 

as jhickie has mentioned, you dont train or ride papers. so hes a warmblood. big deal! he can turn on a 50c piece and has a stop that will ultimately become even better than it is now. im not saying it will be easy but if a quarter horse can do dressage my wb can do reining


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

How tall is your horse?
I can see to a degree what their "concern" might be.
It doesn't excuse their rudeness...they've could've had bit more tact but I personally have a bad taste for WBs and probably wouldn't go near one either lol yet I work in a barn full of them.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't agree any breed of horse can do anything. Theres a reason that 98% of horses that win money in the NCHA are QH's. When you drop the reins on anything but a cutting horse they either stop cutting, walk or run off. I've had lots of people with other breeds Morgans, Tb's , Standardbreds, etc say their horse and breed can cut but so far no one has done it from them. Its like herding dogs they either do it or they don't you can teach them what and when to do but either they want to cut or herd or they don't. That dropping the reins is the key to if they want to or not.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> How tall is your horse?
> I can see to a degree what their "concern" might be.
> It doesn't excuse their rudeness...they've could've had bit more tact but I personally have a bad taste for WBs and probably wouldn't go near one either lol yet I work in a barn full of them.


he is 17hh

i do understand where a lot of people are coming from but at the same time why has there been 3 different trainers now who have agreed to do it?? all three have said that while it may take a different approach or more time than with a qh it is possible. these 3 are all almost fighting over training him now lol its like they want to rise to the challenge and do what everyone else is saying they cant. if they cant...they cant but all i asked for was for someone to try. regardless of peoples feelings about it i should not have been treated how i was. no excuses in my mind. why couldnt they just say no, sorry but i dont train warmbloods. that i could have accepted..i almost expected it but i didnt expect to be abused


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

As I said, it doesn't excuse their rudeness, it would have been much more acceptable for them to explain their reasoning kindly.
I personally would not be inclined to do it because, I'm not sure if you know or not, but most reiners are in the 14hh range not ranging into 15hh typically. This allows them to better perfrom the movements...I just don't see a 17hh horse having the aptitude to perform good, proper reining... not that they couldn't do it but I see where the other trainers are coming from.
I think you need to dip your toes in and if your horse is struggling or obviously isn't too keen about it, find a different discipline. I think it's very important to match a horse's confo, temperment, and natural ability with a sport that will allow it to excel.


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree with the above.

They had no excuse for rudeness thats just flat out unprofessional.

But at the same time I do see why they say now, my trainer would have as well, although he probably would have offered to do some sort of similar type of training. Because that type of training has a lot of benefits for a horse

Reining horses are built for just that, reining. Believe me this sport is not easy on a horse physically, and its easy to destroy a horses hocks.
My old reining mare is around 15.1hh, a little longer in the body, she's a big girl, and because she's big (which isn't even big) she couldn't perform the manuvers as well as the other horses 

I believe that EVERY horses can stop, with a bit of a slide maybe 2-3 feet if they are taught to stop properly.

But please realize the expensive involed as well. Reiners need special shoes, and if you want him to stop you NEED to get them, I believe, each plate is around $50 most of the time.

I'm not saying don't do it, because its GREAT for a horse to learn  Just realize why some trainers said no he has soooo much going against him. They were unprofessional however.

What I'm basically trying to say, is don't expect him to be very good at it, it'll be VERY RARE if he is (which he could be ahha). But in the end I think you will find the training very beneficial in the overall riding of your horse 

Good luck  let us knkow how it goes


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I have no idea about trainers other then cutting and reining but the good ones in those things aren't going to take a horse to train they don't think will be good at it. They make their living from training and showing any horse they don't feel has a chance at being good is a waste of their time and a loss of income. But thats no reason to be rude about not taking a horse.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I believe that every breed of horse can do everything - just not well. How many people can swim? But who can swim like Michael Phelps?

Like people, horses are very capable of many disciplines but some are bred for certain ones and have the physical attributes necessary to excel at it. 

That does not excuse the attitude that people have towards a horse being taught a skill that it can't compete in. It is still a skill and the rider may have a reason for teaching their horse. Some football players learn rudimentary ballet for the finesse and muscle that it gives them.

As county said, in the upper levels of cutting there is no horse that can do it like a Quarter Horse - particularly one with High Brow Cat, Dual Rey or Peptoboonsmall bred into it. If another breed could excel then that is what would be seen. There is a LOT of money in the sport. Trainers and owners will go for whatever gives them the edge. Can an Appaloosa cut? Sure but only at a local show.

Can a 17h Warmblood do a reining pattern? Of course, and there may be reasons why you would want to teach him but a trainer who earns his living at training a reiner typically will not want to bring one into his barn because the horse can't compete. That is still no excuse for being rude.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I slightly disagree on that, some breeds for physically cannot do some jobs, such as the Florida Cracker is not big enough to be a roping horse. But learning to handle a rope from that should hurt it, roping a large calf might hurt it. But, that don't excluse the rudeness of those trainers. 

the only question I have is: Can your WB, handle the stress on his jointsthe way a QH could?


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

county said:


> I don't agree any breed of horse can do anything. Theres a reason that 98% of horses that win money in the NCHA are QH's. When you drop the reins on anything but a cutting horse they either stop cutting, walk or run off. I've had lots of people with other breeds Morgans, Tb's , Standardbreds, etc say their horse and breed can cut but so far no one has done it from them. Its like herding dogs they either do it or they don't you can teach them what and when to do but either they want to cut or herd or they don't. That dropping the reins is the key to if they want to or not.


 
ive done it counrty! ive cut on a morgan/arab gelding who is 16H and did very well!!! i was showing in the ICHA and BCCHA and walked away with money every show. i had some one offer me 10 grand for my horse at a show...at this time i was only 16. when i drop my hand on my old horse he never "ran off or stopped"...he cut...you are very wrong in saying any other horse but a QH would do so....


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm talking a NCHA Open Cutting theres a HUGE difference!!!! I hear lots of people say their horse can do it but so far no ones proved it. Had one lady tell me her Morgan did till I asked its name so I could look it up on the NCHA earnings site. Then she remembered it wasn't actually a NCHA Cutting.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

well I dont see any "NCHA" being quoted in your first post...well whatever..ive still done it on a Morgan even when you said it cant be dont...trust me i am all for cutting with quarter horses. thats all i own now. But i am a strong beleiver in other breeds being able to keep up. But please dont discurage any one from using any thing but a QH in cutting. Thats what happened to me...i got made fun of at shows because i was ridding a 16H arab cross...and kickign all there buts! but they got to me...i own all QH now..and im doing just as well now in the cutting world as i did with my old horse...


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

You may not see it but I do. And i'm not discouraging anyone from anything just stating a fact, I'd say you must beleive it or why switch from a horse you felt could win at that level?


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i switched because my grandfather past away and left me his farm and his QH stallion and 4 brood mares and 2 finished cutters. Thats why i switched. I dont think i could have won with my old gelding at that level. Not at NCHA thats for sure! But i wasnt talking about that level because you never stated what level you were talking about in the first place. I know i was winning at the level i was showing at...and yes...with a non QH (gasp)


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

NicoleS11 said:


> *well I dont see any "NCHA" being quoted in your first post...well whatever.*.ive still done it on a Morgan even when you said it cant be dont...trust me i am all for cutting with quarter horses. thats all i own now. But i am a strong beleiver in other breeds being able to keep up. But please dont discurage any one from using any thing but a QH in cutting. Thats what happened to me...i got made fun of at shows because i was ridding a 16H arab cross...and kickign all there buts! but they got to me...i own all QH now..and im doing just as well now in the cutting world as i did with my old horse...


Um, it's in the second sentence...


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I have no idea why you don't see me mentioning the NCHA maybe you keep skipping over it? And I don't doubt you won at that level with a non QH lots of people do. Theres lots of Minor Leauge baseball players that doesn't mean they can make it in the Major Leauges.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Let's try to remember the topic guys and respond to that.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

this wasnt meant to be a controversial thread and i would really like it to stay that way. i had a bad experience. i believe my horse can be trained TO A DEGREE to do reining. i also said i never wanted to go to futurities or anything therefore i dont need him to be the best at it. i will also be continuing dressage and jumpign training with him. i just want someone to try and train him to do reining. i dont care if it doesnt happen my whole point was the way i was treated. this seems to be missed over and over again. i dont care if someone tries and finds he doesnt respond well or is crap at it. 

do any of you know what its like to innocently ring a trainer and end up feeling like you want to burst into tears because of the way you were treated??? i can handle hearing no but i cant handle being told im stupid blah blah regardless of what the trainer thinks of the situation there is absolutely no excuse for treating someone the way they treated me.

when i started this thread i was hurt and disillusioned with the western world as this was my introduction to it. i meant no offence to western trainers in general and certainly didnt want people arguing over it. my experience was awful until i found someone (actually 3 reputable trainers) who were happy to take the challenge and that changed my views. there is nothing for people to defend. i spoke only of the trainers i had encountered

thanks for everyones replies. lets let sleeping dogs lie


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

well said Em:wink:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks laney


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

any horse can be trained to do anything it just takes a big person to take on the job and break the mold. It is the first time i have heard of anyone doing reining with Wb but y not they r just as able to do it as the rest and if you got really serious and showed him in it that would be awsome to watch specially cause your breaking that sterotype . . my friend has a arabian stallion she reins on and we live in a a QH/Paint domainted area and its great to watch her kick but and take names at the shows with him good luck.. hope everything goes well


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aaw thank you so much for that. its nice to hear other people happy to see something out of the norm


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

your welcome i heard once that you can have a horse with alot of athletic ability but if thy dont love the job you have them doing it isnt worth it but you can have a horse with a lot of heart and lack luster athletic abilty but if they love their job they will give you thier all. So i see nothing wrong with trying something new with your WB it will an expereincefor the 3 of you and you can always take what you learn on to your next horse... i played around with reining on my appy when he was 18-20 years and never competed in it but took what i learned and am using it on completeing my barrel horse i have now it has helped a ton


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with Rebelappy but the problem still remains that trainers have a reputation to uphold and taking in a horse that can not be competitive will, perhaps at least in their mind, diminish that reputation. They want only to be associated with horses that have a chance of being winners. To be rude about rejecting your horse, Emily, shows a major flaw in their character and a trainer to be avoided anyway.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> aaw thank you so much for that. its nice to hear other people happy to see something out of the norm


It has nothing to do with being "happy to see something out of the norm".
No one is condoning their rudeness or saying it's okay, the fact of the matter is a WB wasn't made to do reining and that is the reason the ones who turned you down did so.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yes i understand that but what about dressage trainers that take on qh's or other horses not known for dressage? some of these horses are brilliant at it. maybe not as good as a tb or a wb but they can still hold their own even though they arent necessarily built for dressage.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I would guess because theres never been a WB good at reining actually I've nevert heard of one even being average. Never heard of one even earning any NRHA money


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Your horse may not be in the money with the NRHA but there is no reason for those trainers to laugh at you and be that rude. Any trainer worth his salt should welcome the challenge of doing something that everyone else said was impossible. What would have happened if someone had said "Oh, you can't do that!!!" the first time someone mentioned riding on the back of a horse? They would still be running wild and we would be afoot. If the trainers are afraid of accepting your horse just because he may not be competative, that just shows how shallow they really are. If you are a paying customer, who cares if your horse wins. Plus, there are lots of things that cross-training in reining can help a horse with; balance, softness, fitness. He may not have the picture perfect spins or drag his butt into the stops, but I believe that a WB could be a pretty **** good reiner. Give it a try if you want and ignore what everyone else says!!!!! 

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Who cares if the horse wins? Well the trainer for one they get a % of the winnings no winnings no money. For every horse they train that wins their % of winniners gets higher. The higher their % the better their record as a trainer. The better their record the more horses they get in to train. The more horses they accept that have a good chance at winning the more money they make. Trainers train to make money its how they make their living if I did it I'd never take one that I thought had no chance either.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Then you would be a closed minded person who was more interested in money than just the thrill of training a horse.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

But it is more then a thrill to them - it is their livelihood and reputation is everything.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i guess its a risk that a willing trainer would have to take...


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Close minded? Interested in money? I take it you have someone that supports you and pays your bills? Most people don't they have a job to earn money to pay theres. I think theres some people that are certainly close minded but its not the trainers that want to earn a living. If you want to become a trainer for thrills by all means step up to the plate and be one. But you better have a big bank account because thrills don't pay bills.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, I do not have anyone who pays my bills for me. I take care of myself and I have trained horses for years. You don't have to show and win with "specialized" horses to make a living doing it either. A well rounded trainer will train show horses that win and also regular horses for the backyard rider. If every trainer dismissed customers who had a horse that would not win at a show, there would be lots of untrained horses out there. In my mind, a good trainer should be in it for the purpose of making good horses for anyone willing to pay the bill, not just people on the show circuit. It is wrong of them to laugh at training a horse that may not do perfectly at a show.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

How many horses do you train each month and is it your only source of income? Are you a Reining trainer? Cutter? WP? Exactly what? Around here the backyard/trail horse type trainer gets $450 to $500 a month. If you ride 8 horses at a time thats $4K a month. Figure its going to cost you no less then $150 a head a month to feed them your down to $2800 a month. Figure a morgage, pay labor to clean stalls unless your going to do it yourself after riding 8 horses every day and spending enough time with each one to do a good job of training that doesn't leave much to live on.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I do agree they shouldn't laugh at the horse and said so.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, training is not my only source of income right now but soon it may be. However, my Dad has trained horses professionally for about 40 years. He would take all horses from show horses specializing in reining, roping, working cow horse, western pleasure, and trail to horses that people just wanted to be able to ride around the house and problem horses that were headed for the killer pen. There was seldom less than 20 head at the barn at any given time and he could guarantee a broke horse in 30 days. For specialty training, it would take 60. He would show if you wanted. Unfortunately, he has had to slow down because he is getting older and was elected sheriff of his county. Trainers are a lot cheaper there. Here, you can find some that will charge between 750 and 800 per month but most are closer to 1000 just for basic training. We usually charge 650 per head and have plenty left over after expenses.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

So he trains 20 head at a time? If you spend an hour a day per horse sure doesn't leave any time for anything else figuring you have to eat and sleep.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It can be done if you know how.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

So is winning the lottery.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

eh enough already! 

this is now bordering on ridiculous. i hate to have to do it but i am going to lock my own thread. i have a bunch to say but i fear it will only make the thread disgress even further. im horrified that people can be so worried about their rep that they wont take on a challenge. $2000 is the going rate here per month. if trainers are so hard up why not take on the extra money. after all, its my money im spending, not theirs


----------

